# Organic Barley



## AMSeccia (Apr 6, 2008)

I have no idea what I thought I was going to do with organic barley, but would like it to be healthy and something other than beef barley soup.  Any interesting TNT suggestions?


----------



## redkitty (Apr 6, 2008)

Yum!  Barley is a very nutrient rich grain WHFoods: Barley

I don't have any recipes of my own to share but these look so yummy...
Barley Tabbouleh Recipe | Recipezaar

Barley-Stuffed Peppers Recipe | Recipezaar

southwestern barley salad Recipe | Recipezaar

And a load of tasty recipes here...

barley Recipes at Epicurious.com


----------



## AMSeccia (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the links, you're right ... lots of great ideas!  Anybody have any personal endorsements?


----------



## QSis (Apr 6, 2008)

I have loved spinach and barley since I was a little girl.  With a little butter and a few drops of vinegar on it .... heaven!  So good that you wish it wasn't just a side dish!  

Lee


----------



## AMSeccia (Apr 6, 2008)

That sounds interesting ... cooked spinach, or raw mixed in with cooked barley?


----------



## miniman (Apr 6, 2008)

Add it into beef stew as a thickener.


----------



## QSis (Apr 6, 2008)

AMSeccia said:


> That sounds interesting ... cooked spinach, or raw mixed in with cooked barley?


 
Cooked, with a little sauteed garlic, too!  

Lee


----------



## Finmar001 (Apr 11, 2008)

You can also make a lemon barley drink


----------



## sparrowgrass (Apr 11, 2008)

I have been on a whole grain kick (lost 23 pounds by upping veggies, cutting fat and using only whole grains) and I have been using barley any place I would ordinarily use white rice.

Under stir fries, "risotto", stuffed peppers, you name it.


----------



## Loprraine (Apr 11, 2008)

> , "risotto",


 
We had a barley risotto in Montreal that knocked our socks off!!!!


----------



## PanchoHambre (Apr 11, 2008)

home brewing kit is the first thing that comes to mind...... its 5pm on friday tho so healthy eats really not my focus right now


----------

